# Anyone against feeding RAW?



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi All, 

I have heard from all the people that love feeding their V's a raw diet. However, I am wondering if there is anyone out there that tried raw and didn't like it, for whatever reason. 

Is there a down side to feeding raw? My vet is totally against it but I am thinking I might just need a new vet. 

Thanks.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks Organic, 

How can I make sure my puppy knows how to process bones properly? 

I don't have kids and I have a private garden space for her so I am not too worried about bacteria. I also just read a report about salmonella levels on chicken from the grocery store and the stats are astounding. Even when the chicken is fresh that day there are very high bacterial levels on raw chicken. So I figure we are exposing ourselves to the bacteria anyway and we just have to be conscious of it.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

We have fed raw since the late 90's and most of our dogs have done extremely well on it. The few that didn't either would not eat raw meat or could not keep it down for some reason. We remedy this by cooking it slightly. 

Even dry kibble can contain salmonella and/or other bacteria. I like knowing what my dogs are eating.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

There's probably a thousand posts on the forum arguing the topic with references, links to the subject etc. The Search box on the right will provide hours of reading just type in RAW.

Ken


----------

